
Ask HN: Which is more dangerous, shutting down the world economy or the virus? - zw123456
There is a lot of hardships due to the economic shutdown to be sure, but these hardships could also cause an increase in death rates because of shortages and people losing their jobs and not having access to food and medicine. Is it possible that the cure (shutting everything down) will actually cause more damage than the disease?  Does anyone know of studies or research in this area ?
======
generalpass
Since the focus is exclusively on the virus, whatever the economic outcome we
will just have to learn through discovery, apparently.

The enforcement here in the SF Bay Area was written and published by the
health department bureaucrats without even some semblance of economic
consideration.

It seems like if you attempt to bring up what you are asking about, most
responses suggest to me that "compared to what" critical thinking analyses are
not what people are concerned with.

